# mamajacket



## poppyseed (Dec 22, 2005)

I have just ordered myself one of these:

http://www.mamajacket.com/EN/bilder_...emantel_EN.php

Can't wait for it to arrive, is coming from Germany and will be here by the end of the week.... I will have to wait till the new year to try it out with a baby in it though, but in the meanwhile a stylish jacket for me!

Does anyone have one, how warm is it? I am wondering if I need to get a Nori Vest to wear under it when it is really cold?


----------



## mkmama (Jul 9, 2006)

oh my goodness! i haven't done a lot of research, just followed links on this forum here and there, but i want one of these! my favorite by far! i don't know the answer to your questions, sorry, just a very cool jacket! thanks for sharing!


----------



## madasmama (Dec 7, 2006)

I've never seen those before but it's beatiful!







Hope you enjooy it!


----------



## TereasaT (Aug 24, 2004)

I have a Mamajacket and love it. It's a lightweight wool coat so I do need to wear layers if it is really cold and windy. I live in the Bay Area, CA so winters are fairly mild. It seems like it is the most stylish babywearing coat I have seen. My only pet peeve is that you can see the zipper in the back. I wish the fabric closed over it more so that it wasn't so obvious when you aren't wearing your baby in it.


----------



## poppyseed (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeh! My Mama Jacket arrived today!

I have to say I was a bit skeptacal when I picked it up from the post office though, the box it came in was very small and it felt very light, and considering I was wearing a fleece and a padded jacket (admitadly synthetic) I didn't really see how something so small and light could keep me and a little one warm.

When I got it out of the box I was even more skeptacal as the fabric feels just so thin. But as it was only 2 degrees C outside and I was looking after a 14mth old and a 3 1/2 year old today I thought it was as good a day as any to try it out.

On top of that I was a bit worried about how a baby would fit under it.... I only got a size small, but the 14mth old weighs 27pounds so I figured if he fitted under it then it would be fine for any baby I looked after.

Well I have to report my skeptisisim was blown out of the water! The jacket was sooo toasty warm, I went out in the morning with the 14mth old on my back in the ergo with it on, I only had him in a hooded sweatshirt under it, and we were both very snug. In the afternoon I put his winterjacket on underneath the mamajacket as it had dropped to 1 degree C, and I think he was actually to hot!

And not only did the 27pound 14 month old, wearing his winter jacket fit perfectly under the jacket with me, I even tried it out with the very big 3 1/2 year old, and she fitted inside it perfectly well as well.

MORE bonus's include that it was so easy to put on when I carried the baby in the ergo with a backcarry, and it was not at all restricting, I have to say the ergo and Mamajacket are a fantastic combination!

And not only that I had 3 people admiring the jacket during out walk! so it you are contemplating a BW Jacket, I VERY HIGHLY recommend the mamjacket, yes it is a bit on the expensive side, but it is sooo versitle and looks gorgeous when worn without the baby insert in it, so definately worth every penny!


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

I'm so glad I found this thread. I just bought a mamajacket after selling my Kindercoat ( I just was not a fan of all the zippers, pockets and drawstrings) and its on the way but now I'm worried if i got the wrong size since I hear then run small and I'm carrying a toddler. You mentioned carrying a 3 1/2 year old- was it a tighter fit - did you size up? I ordered a medium as that is my usual coat size but I see that corresponds to a size 8, which I usually am but since dd weaned, I've been finding I'm gaining back weight and have been wearing more size 10 pants. I'm just so worried, I won't be able to zip it up with my dd's legs on my hip plus my own ever growing ones.

Ugh- this is why I hate ordering clothes online








Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## poppyseed (Dec 22, 2005)

Ok I am in the UK so sizing is different here to in the US, so I won't confuse you! To give you an idea of my size I am 5ft 6inches 57kg with a C cup bust, and I bought a size small, the 3 1/2 year old fitted under it fine, so hopefully your coat should fit! I know what you mean about ordering clothes off the internet though, but you will love this coat!


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

Thanks!

I'm 5'5 and a "C" cup as well so you've made me hopeful that the medium will fit me fine. I have no idea how much I weigh but from what I have read on other threads, since the coat flares out a bit- upper body measurements are more important than hips. I'm excited, I can't wait to try it out!

Melissa


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

I got my Mamajacket today and its a perfect fit!
I wore DD in the Beco (similar to an Ergo) and she fit perfectly under the coat. I love it, it so much more my style than the Kindercoat.

I think using a Nori underneath would be kind of a pain since you'd have to guide the baby's head through 2 small head openings and my dd gets miffed after just one! I think I plan on wearing my fleece pullover and a fleece pullover dd on really cold days. Hopefully that won't make us too bulky that the coat won't fit.
My only concern is that the baby insert seems kind of flimsy. I wonder if they sell the inserts seperatly in case the one I have tears?

Poppyseed- may I bug with another question- what approach do you use to put the coat on? I put my dd's head through the opening first and then put on my Beco and then put my arms in the sleeve. If I try to squeeze her heard through the opening after she is already on my back, she gets upset. It takes longer but she didn'f fuss. Just curious how you do it.
Thanks!


----------



## poppyseed (Dec 22, 2005)

I lay the coat out on the backrest of the sofa, put the ergo in front of it, then sit baby infront of that with baby's legs stretched over the waist band. I then pull the headhole of the jacket over baby's head, sit infront of baby and strap ergo round my waist, I pull baby onto my back with the sholder staps, fasten the chest stap, then put my arms through the coat! Sound complicated? Its not!


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

Sounds similar to how I put it on. I think that is going to work the best since I can't see DD tolerating me trying to push her head through the opening when she is already on my back.

I can probably borrow a chair when I'm putting it on at daycare or just have one of the teachers help me guide her head through. Thanks again for your help!


----------

